# Quartertone / 24EDO bass by Atlansia



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2011)

Atlansia Victoria 48F
Specifications

More unusual basses by Atlansia, including 1, 2 and 3 string basses


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy shit! I saw these years ago and have been looking for the site ever since. 

I love the designs, they're vintagey and quirky. I think they'd look even more beautiful with a nice Alembic-esque "hippie sandwich" construction.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha, one and two string basses. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 28, 2011)

Very interested in the pickups (Pickup? What do you call it/them if it's/they're four modular units in one position? Pickupx?). Less interested in the 24EDO frets (since frets are for girly-men ).

This, on the other hand....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 28, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 29, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I want one.



I'm going to buy like 8 of these and cover some meshuggah tracks.


----------



## Durero (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm particularly interested in the pickups. Wonder if they offer multi-channel outputs.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes. Each pickup piece functions separately.

Search "Atlansia" in the talkbass pickups and electronics forum. There was at least one pretty interesting thread in there.

Unfortunately, it looks like Atlansia has discontinued all but one of their single-string pickup designs.

Edit: http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=613830&highlight=atlansia


----------



## SD83 (Jan 29, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> Very interested in the pickups (Pickup? What do you call it/them if it's/they're four modular units in one position? Pickupx?). Less interested in the 24EDO frets (since frets are for girly-men ).
> 
> This, on the other hand....


I want one! Not sure about the bird, but... damn, this is one sexy bass


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, really cool basses! I primarily play guitar these days, and this sort of stuff always frustrates me because it seems like bassist and the luthierswho make them innovate and push the limits way more than guitarists (stuff on this site excluded). Some of those Atlansian ideas are incredible.


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 6, 2011)

First thing I thought was that it looks like it belongs in some sort of steam punk band, don't know why though.


----------

